# National Geographic LED Track Hood 48" (PODS)



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

So, some observations here, based at looking at the pictures, descriptions and what little specs they've published.

The "plant growth" unit looks to have 2 5050 LEDs, 2 blue, 2 red as described.
The "High definition" unit looks to be 4 5050 RGB LEDs with all 3 channels on.

The "cool white" looks like 4 5050 10000k white LEDs
The "high output" looks to be the same, but with lenses to focus the beam more.

The "cool blue" looks like 4 5050 445nm blue LEDs.

I don't really see how adding 56 5050 LEDs to a 55 gallon tank is really going to do very much on such a large tank.. You might get low light here..

I also am a bit concerned about the spectrum.. everything in it is very blue centric... 10000k whites are more blue than we typically use in planted tanks. The "plant growth" and "high definition" modules presumably add just as much blue as red.

I don't see any way to warm up the color temperature of the fixture, so you may find your tank looking a bit cold and blue... Plants will probably grow under it, but you may have to play with it to get a color balance you like that actually makes your plants look good.. (plants are green or some shade orange/pink/red, but there are no truly blue plants that I am aware of).


----------



## lucky644 (Jul 12, 2015)

mattinmd said:


> So, some observations here, based at looking at the pictures, descriptions and what little specs they've published.
> 
> The "plant growth" unit looks to have 2 5050 LEDs, 2 blue, 2 red as described.
> The "High definition" unit looks to be 4 5050 RGB LEDs with all 3 channels on.
> ...


Thanks for the info! I might need to supplement the lighting with something else then....but if the plants grow I'll be happy.

This track lighting system is pretty cool, it is really easy to put the light exactly where you want it, I just wish they had more LED options.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2015)

How do you like this light so far?


----------



## lucky644 (Jul 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> How do you like this light so far?


Good, plants are growing with it. I do however wish they had brighter LED options.


----------



## Dweebetta (Jan 20, 2014)

I bought the 30" for my 40 gal breeder. It came with 4 whites and 2 blues. Currently just using the whites and I like the ripple effect but do want it a bit brighter. Two grow pods are coming in the mail. Tried the Finnex Aquaray and found it too bright for my liking. The choices these offer are nice. 
Do you have high tech or low tech plants? I'm new to plants and going low tech. Have you heard anything about their hi-def pods?


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Dweebetta said:


> I bought the 30" for my 40 gal breeder. It came with 4 whites and 2 blues. Currently just using the whites and I like the ripple effect but do want it a bit brighter. Two grow pods are coming in the mail. Tried the Finnex Aquaray and found it too bright for my liking. The choices these offer are nice.


Turning the blues on might help the plants. They use blue and red parts of the spectrum and reflect greens. That is why they look green. Blues are necessary for plant growth.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Dweebetta said:


> Have you heard anything about their hi-def pods?


As I posted above, the grow pods look to be RGB leds with the green channel off. The high def pods appear to be RGB leds with all 3 channels on.

Why they call this "high def" is beyond me, but I suppose it might look "high def" to someone who just wants more color pop in those specific colors, without enhancing yellow and orange pigments like a white LED will.




Argus said:


> Turning the blues on might help the plants. They use blue and red parts of the spectrum and reflect greens. That is why they look green. Blues are necessary for plant growth.


True, but the white LEDs they are using are 10k, and are already bordering on "too blue to look good in freshwater". Adding more blue may help the plants, but if you take it too far the look is rather garish. (green plants look black-ish under pure blue light)

The color balance (10K + blue) and intensity (under 100 PAR) in the fixture looks like it is designed for a FOWLR saltwater tank.


----------

